# The Worms are Out of the Can



## SAYIT (Sep 21, 2016)

It's been growing for many years but blatant bigotry is no longer taboo but is now a mainstream mantra in leftist circles. At least it is when aimed at Joooos. The real story is Labour Party topper Jeremy Corbyn's deafening silence. It's as if he doesn't want to risk party "unity" by repudiating his Brown Shirts. We see and hear the same from American Brown Shirts who seem excited by their new found acceptance in our politics. As usual the Joooos are the canary in the mine shaft but any minority that doesn't understand the threat to their lives and livings is just too stupid. 

http://uk.businessinsider.com/mp-ruth-smeeth-ive-never-seen-anti-semitism-in-labour-like-this-2016-9

Smeeth, 37, is the MP who walked out of the launch of the Chakrabarti report, an inquiry into anti-Semitism in the Labour Party, after being harassed by a member of Momentum, the activist group behind Jeremy Corbyn. 

Since then she has been called a “yid c***” (among other racial slurs), a “CIA/ MI5/Mossad informant”, a “dyke”, and a “f***ing traitor”. In all she’s experienced more than 25,000 incidents of abuse, much of it racial. As a result two people are being investigated by counter-terrorism police — one of whom penned a 1,000-word essay on how he would kill her. 

Given her previous work with Hope Against Hate, an anti-racism charity, “I initially assumed [the author] was from the far-Right. And then someone rang to inform me it was a Corbynista.”


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 21, 2016)

Based on just what i see by this title, USMB allows worms -"shills on the governments payroll sent here to troll in forums by their handlers"they allow Filth 'WORMS"  like you to come out of the corner all the time. agent sayit.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Based on just what i see by this title, USMB allows worms -"shills on the governments payroll sent here to troll in forums by their handlers"they allow Filth 'WORMS"  like you to come out of the corner all the time. agent sayit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Based on just what i see by this title, USMB allows worms -"shills on the governments payroll sent here to troll in forums by their handlers"they allow Filth 'WORMS"  like you to come out of the corner all the time. agent sayit.
> ...



well none other than his lover troll agent hossfly who kisses agent sayits ass all the time appears.no surprise there. I am beginning to think agent say it =hossfly,that they are one in the same the fact the one always appears after the other.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 21, 2016)

still ANOTHER fart from agent hossfly/aka sayit.lol


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> still ANOTHER fart from agent hossfly/aka sayit.lol


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 21, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Based on just what i see by this title, USMB allows worms -"shills on the governments payroll sent here to troll in forums by their handlers"they allow Filth 'WORMS"  like you to come out of the corner all the time. agent sayit.








 So anyone that speaks out against the blatant anti semitism of the labour party are now paid shills. Stop and listen to the labour supporters, or should that be EX supporters as they dont want to be part of any labour party that makes threats against the minorities. It was Brown that started the decline of the Labour party and the money men dont want to admit that they have lost the plot and the game. Watch the Unions disintegrate as the members give up their cards and do their own negotiations, then set up their own  unions as the miners did in the 1990's.


 It is the likes of you that are the FILTH "WORMS" and need to be eradicated from decent society, we have the laws to do so and the courts to implement them


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Based on just what i see by this title, USMB allows worms -"shills on the governments payroll sent here to troll in forums by their handlers"they allow Filth 'WORMS"  like you to come out of the corner all the time. agent sayit.
> ...



Or do as LA RAM does ... humor 'em with babble. Damn if I can make any sense out of that knuckle-dragger's drivel.



LA RAM FAN said:


> well none other than his lover troll agent hossfly who kisses agent sayits ass all the time appears.no surprise there. I am beginning to think agent say it =hossfly,that they are one in the same the fact the one always appears after the other.



While it is certainly a good idea for you to begin to think, it is clear you will need lots of practice before you post anything of value.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh good grief. A hatchet article by a Tory rag, the Evening Standard, reprinted in Business Insider, owned by pro-Zionist Israel Axel Springer SE,  a prime example of the saying, "A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its pants on."

Nice try sayshit but it never happened the way it's been spun. She didn't storm out because of anything to so with anti-Semitism. What Marc Wadsworth actually did was call her a "traitor" for colluding with the right wing press by claiming Ruth Smeeth was handed a press statement from The Telegraph to use, so when Ruth Smeeth claims "The man used traditional anti-semitic slurs to attack me for being part of a 'media conspiracy'" she is lying. No "anti-Semitic slurs were ever used. The whole thing looks staged when you look at videos of the event, including furtive hand signals to cameramen. Corbyn didn't react because there was nothing to react to.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Based on just what i see by this title, USMB allows worms -"shills on the governments payroll sent here to troll in forums by their handlers"they allow Filth 'WORMS"  like you to come out of the corner all the time. agent sayit.
> ...



I'd say it's more insidious than blatant.

Jeremy Corbyn deflects and morally equivocates. It's more what he doesn't say, than what he does say.

There's always a caveat. Like this for instance. "The Labour Party is against anti semitism, AND _all forms of racism._


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 26, 2016)

The right wing british media have mounted a disgraceful campaign against Corbyn that outstrips anything seen since they vilified Michael Foot.

Its not attractive to watch. What it does is to give traction to any malcontent who has an axe to grind.

Amid the torrent of hate there may be some valid points but ,to be honest, people are not interested in what is a hatchet job. They have stopped listening.

Corbyn is a centre left politician who probably lacks certain skills but does have an integrity that appeals to people.

I am working from home today and have the Labour conference on TV.

No fracking, tax avoiders excluded from government a national investment bank to encourage Co-operatives, investment in infrastructure. nationalise the railways.

Its a decent start in rolling back 35 years of tory and tory lite policies.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The right wing british media have mounted a disgraceful campaign against Corbyn that outstrips anything seen since they vilified Michael Foot.
> 
> Its not attractive to watch. What it does is to give traction to any malcontent who has an axe to grind.
> 
> ...



That's a lie! Why do you keep on shouting out disinformation?

No one is mounting a disgraceful campaign against Jeremy Corbyn. Unless you mean the rebels within the party.

No way is he a centre left politician.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

Where's all the money coming from to fund this grand utopia?

Basic tax rates at 96%?


----------



## Challenger (Sep 26, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The right wing british media have mounted a disgraceful campaign against Corbyn that outstrips anything seen since they vilified Michael Foot.
> 
> Its not attractive to watch. What it does is to give traction to any malcontent who has an axe to grind.
> 
> ...



What impresses me most is that there appears to have been a popular backlash against all the negative spin and lies. Even after disqualifying 100,000 plus Labour members from voting, Jeremy still managed to get 61.8% of the vote and most importantly he increased the proportion of Labour members voting for him from the last time. Now he has to deliver and sell his vision to the population as a whole.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 26, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The right wing british media have mounted a disgraceful campaign against Corbyn that outstrips anything seen since they vilified Michael Foot.
> ...



If you cant see it you must be blind.

The real quote from Corbyn - “Our Jewish friends are no more responsible for the actions of Israel or the Netanyahu Government than our Muslim friends are for those of various self-styled Islamic states or organisations. " • /r/unitedkingdom

The Media Against Jeremy Corbyn

People are sharing Private Eye's brilliant take on Jeremy Corbyn

75% of newspaper stories about Jeremy Corbyn 'fail to accurately report his views'

What Jeremy Corbyn ACTUALLY said about Osama Bin Laden's death being a tragedy


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The right wing british media have mounted a disgraceful campaign against Corbyn that outstrips anything seen since they vilified Michael Foot.
> ...



61% of _what_ vote? What does the electorate want? Revolution? No way.

You have  to be economically stable to afford principles. To an impoverished community, fracking would be the only option to lower energy bills, so poor people could heat their homes. It's brought down consumer costs in the USofA.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 26, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The right wing british media have mounted a disgraceful campaign against Corbyn that outstrips anything seen since they vilified Michael Foot.
> ...


A friend was kicked out of the party for a facebook post 3 years ago where he praised Caroline Lucas regarding a fracking demo. Labour needs to sort itself out because the country is being destroyed.

I think its almost a socialist version of the brexit protest vote. People are sick of policy wonks from Oxbridge telling them what to do.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



That first quote. Disgusting. Typical you.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You have a real axe to grind, don't you?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

Lovely socialist China.

In 1958 Mao Zedong ordered all the sparrows to be killed because they ate too much grain. This caused one of the worst environmental disasters in history.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 26, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


It nails the anti semite allegations and is very positive about the Jewish contribution to the UK. I can see that would infuriate you.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 26, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I cant see how you could not understand what I have written.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Of course you wouldn't. A wriggly miscreant like you.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 26, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Well you could stick to the subject rather than just shower abuse. Thats a real option that you have.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You'll have to try harder than that with your avoidance and gaslighting  tactics.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 26, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


You have a real problem with differing views.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 26, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You don't do views, differing or otherwise.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 27, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Whatever it is, Jeremy Corbyn has succeeded in galvanising an otherwise apathetic and cynical electorate into being interested in politics and what really goes on on their behalf, again. Only 66% of eligable voters bothered to vote in 2015, compared with an average of 80% in previous decades. Of that 66% only 37% voted Tory, so if Labour can inspire the majority of the 34% of the total electorate who didn't vote, to vote Labour, we can consign the Tories to the scrap heap, where they belong.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 27, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



There's nothing galvanising whatsoever about Jeremy Corbyn. He's limper than a leaf of limp lettuce. Duller than dishwater. 

No charisma atall.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 27, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Lovely socialist China.
> 
> In 1958 Mao Zedong ordered all the sparrows to be killed because they ate too much grain. This caused one of the worst environmental disasters in history.


More the "Great Leap Forward", but that's Communism for you.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 27, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



That description applies to the entire Tory party.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 27, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



I was taking about one individual, not the entire party.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


I think his biggest issue is how he can isolate the rebels in the party. The ones in marginal seats will come on board and toe the line but some of them could be awkward for him.
Trident is an issue and so is Europe. Nationally they have rejected fracking but in Wales the government have been shuffling their feet over it.

I think they can pull together on health and education and probably the economy.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 28, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Yes, I'm aware English isn't your first language, so our humour and sense of irony often escapes you.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



So what's my first? Do tell.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Not so much isolation as neutralisation. On the back benches, they'll keep sniping, backstabbing and spreading lies and rumours, until they get their way or are deselected by a local party membership that will eventually get fed up with them.   Then again, with Tory gerrymandering constituencies, that problem could solve itself. Overall most party members agree in broad terms. Trident will have resolved itself by 2020 as will Europe. The main objective is to keep the momentum for change going.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The right wing british media have mounted a disgraceful campaign against Corbyn that outstrips anything seen since they vilified Michael Foot.
> 
> Its not attractive to watch. What it does is to give traction to any malcontent who has an axe to grind.
> 
> ...









 Yes back to a 3 day week, 16 hour power cuts, rubbish piling up in the streets, hospitals closed, constant strikes from unions demanding pay rises of 100%. That is your socialist utopian dream to bring the country to its knees and then to start your pogroms, mass murders, disappearances and beatings until the workers are completely subdued and starving like the peasants of Russia at the turn of the 20C.

 Corbyn is an extremist left wing neo marxist that is empowered by union leaders who are also neo marxists and their ideals are those of neo marxists. They dont care how many people die, get injured or become homeless as long as they can enjoy their lavish champagne socialist lifestyle. And the biggest laugh of all is they will turn on the party faithful first and tread them into the ground


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The right wing british media have mounted a disgraceful campaign against Corbyn that outstrips anything seen since they vilified Michael Foot.
> ...



It astonishes me how such a lack lustre Corbyn can inspire such a rapture induced cult.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2016)

From Kevin McGuire of the Mirror: "Corbyn’s demand that MPs give him loyalty are fatally undermined by his absence of fealty over 32 years to Neil Kinnock, John Smith, Tony Blair, Gordon Brown or Ed Miliband."


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 29, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The right wing british media have mounted a disgraceful campaign against Corbyn that outstrips anything seen since they vilified Michael Foot.
> ...









 And the truth is the union leaders paid their members to vote for Corbyn, after deselecting those eligible to vote who were ant marxist. The members banned from voting were those opposed to Corbyn so they have set the scene for vote rigging in the future elections, even national ones. They are no longer for the common man but for the leftist elite too lazy to work for a living and earn their daily bread. I wonder how many perverts they will attract when they start protecting migrants from arrest on charges of child grooming, child rape, child prostituion and murder.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...









 And all you have is extremist left wing rags and blogs to defend the indefensible. He is two faced and underhand as his stunt on the train proved. He removed the vote from 100,000 labour followers that he knew would vote against him, now watch the Labour party implode as the intelligent and ethical members withdraw their support and look to forming a new party based on the original labour manifesto


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








 Do you want to know something, the labour party started to enlist idiots and morons like you back in the late 1970's to do their dirty work for them. Now as then you are expendable and they will ignore your pleas for help as you are beaten to a pulp by the Labour Stazi for stepping over the line. Remember the miners strikes in the 1970's when the police were bought by the government and handed funding to pay for the overtime when they went to strike's. Then in the 1980's when they found it was cheaper to set up rent-a-mob in universities to inflame situations and start riots they soon turned against the  people and set loose the morons. Now the morons are in charge of the Labour party and they are running it into oblivion, while you look on with the glazed look of the terminally stupid on psychotropic drugs


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 29, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


I cant tell if you are crazy or just an out and out liar. The NEC is Blairite controlled and they were ejecting Corbyn supporters. That is a fact and not even up for discussion.

I am not a labour party member either. I never have been.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








 NO IT SHOWS THAT LEFT WING RAGS WILL ALTER REALITY TO SUIT.

He has been censured more than once for allowing anti semitism to be publicly bandied about by party officials, and then expects his P.R. to cover up for him


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...









I doubt even you understand most of what you write, you are that befuddled by the reality and the fantasy


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...







 Niether just an ex neo marxist unionist that defied the brainwashing and other tricks to confuse the sheeple. Whenyiu saw a subject is not up for discusion it means that you cant answer the questions raised because you have not been given the answers, or do you forget that I used to supply those answers. You watch what happens when the unions have to increase subs every year as more and more backers drop out and the labour party starts to flounder. Threats have been made by the neo marxists against decent left wing politicians and it is only time for them to switch sides and turn against the communists. Then the truth will come out and the labour party will be left fighting for its life, and like your lies on Brexit you will be left hanging and wondering which LIE will best suit to draw peoples eyes of the ball.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 29, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely socialist China.
> ...







 Yes one leap forward and then 2000 leaps back to get out of the way of the backwash. Only to find that the effects will last 5 lifetimes and the scars for 20


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 29, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 So says rat boy the understudy of tainted who wont see him as a liability until it is too late


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...









They wont because the people wont elect them for a long time, too many have long memories of child grooming, racist hatred and lies


----------



## Challenger (Sep 29, 2016)

Mindful said:


> From Kevin McGuire of the Mirror: "Corbyn’s demand that MPs give him loyalty are fatally undermined by his absence of fealty over 32 years to Neil Kinnock, John Smith, Tony Blair, Gordon Brown or Ed Miliband."



Old outdated news. Now he's been voted in under an even bigger mandate we'll just have to wait and see what happens. As for his voting record, he's been consistantly standing by his principles throughout his career even when they clashed with the party leadership, so what? If only we had more principled politicians, the country would be a lot better off. if anyone wants to view his voting record, here's the link
Voting Record — Jeremy Corbyn MP, Islington North (10133) — The Public Whip


----------



## Challenger (Sep 29, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Phoney makes things up, twists or ignores facts; basically a standard common or garden internet troll,  not worth the effort engaging with him.


----------

